# Glossostigma Problems. Help is appreciated.



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

More info is needed, such as

ferts
substrate
ammonia/nitrites
pics of tank and other plants that are dying
specific light
co2 details
filter/flow
water change routine
etc


----------



## vernsker14 (Mar 13, 2014)

Glosso always seems to be laggy when u first plant it. I usually see 50 percent of the plant turn brown before it comes back to life and starts to grow properly. I've never Been able to plant new glosso submerged and get it to do well. I currently have a carpet of the plant in one of my tanks but I did a dry-start to get it going before I filled the tank with water.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This plant needs light.


----------



## Bishop61 (Oct 18, 2014)

I had some glosso that started looked like that after a recent rescape... after correcting some co2 issues, it exploded with new growth as older leaves continues to melt.


----------



## momon6 (Mar 23, 2015)

burr740 said:


> More info is needed, such as
> 
> ferts
> substrate
> ...


- tank size = 60x30x23cm
- i dose potash once every other day using excel
- ill try to test it out first
- hmm my light is DIY using an bulb 6 pcs phillips LED light with 5watts each with about a threshold of 20 cm from water level
-i just rely on the c02 indicator being place in the tank.
- filter used is eheim classic 250 (canister)
water change is once a week about 30% (what im planning to)

by the way my tank is still 3 days old. are they always like that? turning into brown?

Bump:


vernsker14 said:


> Glosso always seems to be laggy when u first plant it. I usually see 50 percent of the plant turn brown before it comes back to life and starts to grow properly. I've never Been able to plant new glosso submerged and get it to do well. I currently have a carpet of the plant in one of my tanks but I did a dry-start to get it going before I filled the tank with water.


i hope so verns. you gave me a little bit of encouragement there. i hope it will just turn out good.


----------



## momon6 (Mar 23, 2015)

hi. i've just tested out my pH level and it was 6.8 (if the co2 is turned off) and 6 (if c02 was turned on) while my kH is less than 1.. is this reason why the pH swing is high? 

is ph 6 too acidic for my glosso plants?

i'll just add baking soda right?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

You need more light. 

Glosso will grow well below a ph of 6 IME. 

My 48g in my sig has a kh of 0 and ph down near 5 when the CO2 is on. No problems with fish, plants, or shrimp.


----------



## momon6 (Mar 23, 2015)

Overfloater said:


> You need more light.
> 
> Glosso will grow well below a ph of 6 IME.
> 
> My 48g in my sig has a kh of 0 and ph down near 5 when the CO2 is on. No problems with fish, plants, or shrimp.


im confused already.  when i read the other post it says i need to increase my kh. but what you've said is the opposite.

Are you sure that i really lack lightings? will my plants really die if light is lacking? as far as ive known if light is lacking it will just grow vertically.:help::help::help: please help here dude. i don't want my plants to die again im tired already.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes you need a KH of around 4. Add baking soda, try 2 teaspoons, wait 10 minutes and test KH again. A ph drop below 6.0 will render denitrification bacteria virtually on a coma. Aim for 6.5 with co2, KH 4 and oh swing 1 degree = 30 ppm co2


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

*ph not oh lol


----------



## momon6 (Mar 23, 2015)

Okedokey said:


> Yes you need a KH of around 4. Add baking soda, try 2 teaspoons, wait 10 minutes and test KH again. A ph drop below 6.0 will render denitrification bacteria virtually on a coma. Aim for 6.5 with co2, KH 4 and oh swing 1 degree = 30 ppm co2


yes ive done it, but question. after a day has passed my kh drops back to 1. do i need to place baking soda all the time?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't fight your water. Most people would kill for a kH as low as yours. I know plenty of people that keep a kH 1 or less and pH below 6 with spectacular growth, myself included.

Glosso is an easy plant. It just needs more light. Your DIY LED setup appears to be inadequate.


















Here are some pics from my tank from 10 years ago. You can see how thick the glosso is and the extensive root structure. This is a non CO2 tank with an inert substrate (colorquartz). Had lots of light though.

You can test your lighting by floating the glosso. Let it float and if it grows well you know it's a light problem.


----------



## momon6 (Mar 23, 2015)

overfloater,

could you suggest me what to do with my DIY LEd light. currently i have 6 5watts light for a 10G tank it would be about 3WPG.

Thanks man.

P.S. What do you mean let it float and if it grows? if it grows? meaning its okay? if it won't the n its light problem?


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

momon6 said:


> yes ive done it, but question. after a day has passed my kh drops back to 1. do i need to place baking soda all the time?


You are cycling a tank. Think of that first before anything else. The consumption of minerals, thereby reducing your kH is a normal part of cycling. The process consumes these minerals, so while it cycles you need to add more baking soda and for good measure some epsom salts (to provide magnesium). This will also stabilize the ph in a zone where denitrification is optimal.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

momon6 said:


> overfloater,
> 
> P.S. What do you mean let it float and if it grows? if it grows? meaning its okay? if it won't the n its light problem?


I believe he means to not plant them in the substrate and let them float on the surface. Then the plants will be closest to the light source as possible rather than deep in the tank where the light doesn't penetrate as well.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

That's right kep.

Most plants go crazy when they get near the surface because they can get a lot more light and access to CO2.


----------

